# Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen



## X3N05 (6. Oktober 2009)

*Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

hi leute!

im zuge meiner modding arbeiten möchte ich den lüfter meines liberty netzteils austauschen, da er mir schlichtweg zu laut ist. statt dessen soll ein scythe sflex 800rpm rein.

hier ergibt sich aber ein problem. und zwar hat der serienlüfter des nt´s einen KLEINEN 3pin anschluss, wie ich ihn noch nicht gesehen habe. (bild anbei)

mein sflex hat aber nur 2 kabel und außerdem kontakte, die ich nicht einfach in diesen 3pin stecker stecken kann ohne dass sie wieder rausrutschen. 

meine frage also: gibt es einen adapter für diesen "kleinen" 3pin anschluss des nt´s an den ich den sflex dann anschließen kann?
den lüfter ans mobo anzuschließen kommt nicht in frage.


----------



## Mosed (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Das Bild vom Stecker ist sehr klein. Sieht mir nach nem ganz normalen 3-pin Lüfter Anschluss aus. ist das nicht der gleiche wie beim Mainboard für Lüfter? Sowas müsste der S-Flex doch haben.

Hat der S-Flex denn genug Leistung?


----------



## P4D (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Leg das Kabel aus dem Gehäuse raus, dann kannst du die Drehzal steuern. ansonsten hast du mit Sicherheit zu wenig Kühlleitung, also mit der Lüftersteurung vom NT + 800rpm Lüfter.
VG


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Sorry, aber ein 800rpm Lüfter ist viel zu wenig für ein NT!
Das wird dir unterm Hintern wegbrennen.

Von daher solltest du eher überlegen, das olle Liberty mal zu entsorgen und gegen was modernes zu ersetzen, das auch ab Werk nicht alllzu laut ist (CM Silent Pro zum Beispiel).

Hier so einen langsamen Lüfter rein zu setzen ist nicht sinnvoll und dazu auhc noch gefährlich!


----------



## X3N05 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

ich hatte antworten in der richtung erwartet. aber die steckerart würde mich trotzdem interessieren. es ist kein normaler 3pin anschluss elementardrache, sonst wäre dieser thread wohl überflüssig gewesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Ist auch ein Stecker von Molex.


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

ehm 800rpm reichen für nen NT locker aus....
In meinen Bierkasten habe ich den Lüfter vom NT getauscht.... Der neue läuft jetzt geregelt auf 420rpm..... Das NT war noch nie so kühl wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Ich hab auch den Lüfter von meinem Enermax Liberty 500W gegen einen S-Flex 800rpm getauscht. Anfängliche Versuche, den Lüfter über die interne Steuerung des NTs laufen zu lassen, gipfelten in Lüfterstillstand über zu lange Zeiträume. Ich hab lediglich die Stecker getauscht. Durch Löten und ein wenig fummeln war das kein Problem. 

Es wurde verdammt warm darin. 

Dann hab ich den originalen Stecker wieder an den S-Flex gelötet und dann nach außen zu meiner Lüftersteuerung geschleift. Die kriegt den S-Flex aber nicht geregelt, daher laufen alle S-Flex 800rpm in meinem System konstant mit 800rpm. Und leiser ist er jetzt auch. 
Der Umbau liegt jetzt über ein Jahr zurück. Bisher ist nichts durchgebrannt.


----------



## Lexx (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist auch ein Stecker von Molex.


ist ein molex-stecker wie er auf jeder grafikkarte zu finden ist..
kauf oder erbettel dir einen alten graka-lüfter.. 

ich hab meine aus ein paar alten cd-rom-laufwerken rausgeschlachtet,
die ich in einer bauschutt-mulde gefunden habe..


----------



## Cr@zed^ (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Beim neuen und alten Lüfter das Kabel durchtrennen, Schrumpfschlauch sofern vorhanden entfernen und jeweils auf 1 - 1.5 cm abisolieren. Schrumpfschlauch über jedes Kabel an der Lüfterseite ziehen, zusätzlich einen kompletten Schrumpfschlauch über alle Litzen ziehen, Kabel verlöten (Polung beachten), Schrumpfschlauch runterziehen und aufschrumpfen. Kabel komplett mit dem zusätzlichen Schrumpfschlauch einschrumpfen. Dann nurnoch anschließen und einbauen.

Die dritte Litze (gelb) sollte eine PWM Steuerung sein, besser vorher bei Enermax erkundigen oder im www. recherchieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> ehm 800rpm reichen für nen NT locker aus....


Ach und das weißt du woher??
Und wie hast du das getestet?
Und wenn ein 800rpm Lüfter ausreicht, warum verbauen die Hersteller solche Turbinen?!

Ach ja, ich vergass, die 100W Verlust bei maximaler Leistungsabgabe verschwinden einfach so und lösen sich in Luft auf, werden aber auf keinen Fall in Wärme umgewandelt 



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> In meinen Bierkasten habe ich den Lüfter vom NT getauscht.... Der neue läuft jetzt geregelt auf 420rpm..... Das NT war noch nie so kühl wie es jetzt ist.


Schön, für dich.
Nur schon mal überlegt, das dadurch die Temperaturen ansteigen, das Netzteil dadurch schneller ausfallen kann bzw im schlimmsten Fall sogar explodiert bzw anfängt zu brennen???


----------



## Cr@zed^ (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Grundsätzlich, sollte vor *jeder* Modifikation am Netzteil ein elektronisches Grundwissen vorhanden sein. Ein Brand ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich, trotzdem spielt man mit seinem Leben wenn man ein Netzteil allzu unbedarft öffnet. Auch schwere Schäden, bzw. Folgeschäden am Netzteil selber und der Hardware sind nicht auzuschliessen. Falls es dennoch zu größeren Schäden wie z.B. einem Brand kommt, sollte man sich zudem im klaren sein das die Versicherung falls die Modifikation endeckt wird, u.U. nicht zahlen wird.


----------



## Mosed (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

tja - 800rpm könnten unter Last echt zu wenig sein. Ich hab mal geschaut - mein Bequiet Dark Power Pro P7 rotiert grad mit 785 rpm im Leerlauf. Unter Last weiß ich es (noch) nicht. Keine Ahnung wie hoch der Lüfter des NTs drehen kann.

EDIT: jetzt sind es schon 900 rpm im Leerlauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Ein Brand ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich


achja?!

Schon mal überlegt, was passieren kann, wenn nicht genug Luftstrom vorhanden ist und das Netzteil überhitzt?!
Und schon mal überlegt, das das NT nicht zwangsläufig eine 'Overtemp protection' besitzt?!
Die Bequiet Straight (E5) Serie zum Beispiel hat sowas schon mal nicht...

@Elementardrache
Genau so schauts aus!
800rpm hat ein NT vielleicht im leerlauf, selbst das Cougar-S dreht über 1000 Drehungen, nur ist das auch für so einen schwachen Luftstrom gebaut!
Das ist beim Liberty nicht der Fall...
Zumal hier auch noch etwa 10% Effizienz dazwischen liegen...


----------



## Cr@zed^ (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Na dann bin ich ja froh das mir mein E5-600 in dem halben Jahr in dem der Lüfter schätzungsweise defekt war nicht tagtäglich Großbrände ausgelöst hat. ^^

Der Brand eines Netzteiles wird eher durch einen Kurzschluß begünstigt durch minderwertige Verarbeitung oder Teilen ausgelöst, als wie durch thermische Probleme.

Hast du dir schonmal überlegt, warum solch Monsterlüfter zum Einsatz kommen? 
Bei mir auf der Arbeit hat es an der Maschine schätzungsweise im Sommer 45° - 50°C Umgebungstemperatur, dazu kommt noch eine durch das CNC 3-D Bearbeitungszentrum stark ölige/dunstige Luft. Auch unter solchen Bedingungen muß ein Netzteil und der dazugehörige PC seinen Dienst verrichten. Wenn du nun meinst wir haben bei uns im Dreischichtarbeitsablauf Zeit regelmäßig unsere PC's an den Arbeitsplätzen zu reinigen, muß ich dich leider entäuschen. Wenn ein Netzteil nun also schon beim gemeinen Dienst im Haushalt in Flammen aufgehen sollte, weil ein Lüfter zu langsam dreht, müßten alle Betriebe mit ähnlichen Bedingungen wie bei uns regelmäßig verheerenden Brandkatastrophen zum Opfer fallen.

Das war zwar jetzt ein wenig überspitzt ausgeführt trifft den Nagel aber auf den Kopf. Du magst zwar zigtausende Posts in diversen Foren haben, aber (Lebens)erfahrung ersetzt dies nicht. Ich möchte dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen, aber deinen Tatdrang und deine Sorgen in Ehren, ab und zu schießt du leider übers Ziel raus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich ja froh das mir mein E5-600 in dem halben Jahr in dem der Lüfter schätzungsweise defekt war nicht tagtäglich Großbrände ausgelöst hat. ^^


Sei froh!
Denn wie du sicherlich weißt, gibts auch die selbstentzündung.
Auf gut Deutsch: Wenn ein Material eine bestimmte Temperatur überschreitet, fängts von alleine an zu brennen.



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Der Brand eines Netzteiles wird eher durch einen Kurzschluß begünstigt durch minderwertige Verarbeitung oder Teilen ausgelöst, als wie durch thermische Probleme.


Was nicht ausschließt, das ein Brand nicht auch durch hohe Temperaturen ausgelöst werden könnten oder gar die hohen Temperaturen zu einem Ausfall von Bauteilen im Netzteil führen, was wiederum zu einem Kurzschluss führt.



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Hast du dir schonmal überlegt, warum solch Monsterlüfter zum Einsatz kommen?


Weils in und trendy ist.
'dicke Lüfter' müssen nicht zwangsläufig besser sein als kleinere, bei Netzteilen.
Stichwort Luftwiderstand.



Cr@zed^ schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen, aber deinen Tatdrang und deine Sorgen in Ehren, ab und zu schießt du leider übers Ziel raus.


Und was muss passieren, damit du einsiehst, das man besser nicht den Lüfter in einem NT wechselt??
Muss jemand die Bude abfackeln?
Muss jemand neben dem Netzteil liegen??

Sorry, aber das sind Bauteile, an denen man besser nicht rumfummelt, besonders wenn man von der Technik darin wenig versteht.

Das ist auch nicht mit einer Grafikkarte oder einer CPU zu vergleichen, da an beiden keine Niedervolt Spannung anliegt sondern Schutzkleinspannung!


----------



## Cr@zed^ (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Ich habe auch nie gesagt, "los Jung, mach up dat Dingenskirchen und fummel ma schön". 

Nur dramatisierst zu stark.


----------



## Mosed (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

Ich würd mal vermuten, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein NT einfach den Hitzetod erleidet höher ist, als das es in Brand gerät. Passieren kann es aber garantiert. Mir wäre das Risiko in beiden Fällen viel zu hoch.

Naja - das NT gehört zu den Bauteilen, die ich niemals öffnen würde. Was da an Spannungen fließt...


----------



## speedymike (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Enermax Liberty 500W Lüfter tauschen*

@ x3no5 (um dessen frage ist es ja eigentlich mal gegangen)
ich habe (vor ca zwei jahren) ein enermax liberty 400w mit einem scythe slip stream 800 rpm ausgestattet, und es läuft mit dem lüfter wie am ersten tag! ich habe schon bei einigen netzteilen den lüfter getauscht, und es lief immer problemlos. keine explosionen, keine brände, ... würde es heute probleme machen wüsste ich es, da es jetzt bei einem freund im pc läuft.

und was man nicht vergessen darf: sieht man sich die datenblätter der lüfter genauer an, so siehnt man dass hohe rpm nicht gleich viel leistung ist!
ein beispiel:
sycthe slip stream:
800 rpm - 11 db - 68m³
akasa ultra quiet series 120mm:
1200 rpm - 17,5 db - 64m³
XTHERMAL btf 120 pro (mit 12v)
1200 rpm - 13 db - 63,7m³

wobei du schon auch über einen nt neukauf nachdenken könntest. nach 6 jahren könntest du dir schon was neues gönnen


----------

